# Ben Wallace and his cheap shoes



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...lls_ben_wallace_is_now_into_the_shoe_b-1.html



> Move over, Marbury. Chicago Bulls star Ben Wallace has launched his own new line of cheap sneakers, and no one is happier than sticker-shocked New York parents.
> 
> The cost - like New York Knicks Stephon Marbury's Starbury line - is just $14.95.





> "The price is great," said Shirley Powell, a 48-year-old Queens mom of a 17-year-old boy. "You can get four pairs for the price of one Jordan and still have some money left."


Yah, sounds good to a 48 year old parent. I can't see many people wearing these, but maybe I'm wrong. Maybe they would go well with wrangler jeans and faded glory t shirt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Those aren't the Big Ben's in the picture. Those are the Starbury II hightops. I have the same exact shoes, same exact color scheme, only my laces are red, and Ben's are black. 

The Starbury II's are pretty good shoes, but the ones I really like from the Starbury line are the Cyclone II's (Walking/Running Shoes). They are very nice. 

The Big Ben's look like this:










I believe they got released in New York yesterday. Not sure when the rest of the country will be getting them.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ya know, maybe I'll get a pair. This guy is crazy / funny.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_89i-QCP7c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_89i-QCP7c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Big Ben shoe might be kinda cool, might pick one up myself. Anyone know where they're going to be sold at?

btw lol @ Steph.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The video linked below seems to indicate that he'll be wearing the Starbury II's for a while.

http://www.starbury.com/videos.php?mid=2


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i got a pair today , also got some other big ben gear while at the store as well. 

steve and barry's do make decent shoes, I expect to enjoy them.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I know the intent of these shoes is to help inner city kids, but as a casual basketball player, they're a huge bonus. 

I've recently re-started playing basketball once or twice a week, and one thing that bugged me was that I only had running shoes for athletics, but I didn't want to fork over $100 for a quality pair of basketball shoes.

The fact that you can get a good pair for $15 is very nice.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

$15 isn't bad for a shoe. I prefer the Starbury II's though...


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

Any of you guys buy them at a Chicago area Steve and Barry's? 

I stopped by at the one at Stratford Square Mall (Carol Stream) and they didn't have any Big Ben's yet.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

No that bad, actually I'm thinking of getting a pair but I'm waiting to get the all black color scheme which Ben Said will be released soon.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the red and black ones. If they were available in Australia (which they arent, and are not likely to ever be) I would get myself a pair.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

those actually look like some pretty nice shoes. Look better than the Marbury's. Wonder how they feel though.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

they r wearable...i'd get a pair in every color if that's what budgeting called for...especially the black and red...


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Is it me or Steph thinks too highly of himself? The guy couldn't even answer those questions.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

Ben's shoes are part of the Starbury brand aren't they? Or are they his own Brand? I think the intent on the shoe is great. Probably only one of the better things Marbury has ever done lol.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

therefore, by reading the collection of opinions about the wallace shoe is it more reasonable to assert the shoes are "inexpensive" yet qualitatively good or "cheap" as in poorly made and ill fitting.?
that's what it appeared this thread was suggesting. i'm far too old to wear or evaluate basketball shoes anymore (i do still own a couple of pair of adidas and reebok in case of emergency; lol, but i digress), but i go back to the day when most basketball shoes were around that price. it seems now that since the prices (and quality) has changed so dramatically, it's perceived that there's got to be something wrong with the shoe if it's priced so low.

good for ben......i hope it does well:banana:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

to answer the poster above a couple, yes they are part of the Starbury range, and yes, they look heaps better. I love them. Hey, if they are good enough for 2 elite NBA players to wear, they must be good. You really think Big Ben or Starbury will risk ****ing up their ankles, getting blisters, or just generally sore feet after every game just to market these cheap shoes? Its not about the money....actually, its exactly about the money really. But the fact that they are cheap makes them no less quality, durability or anything than a good pair of Nike's or Reeboks. From all reports from many various sources they are great shoes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

magohaydz said:


> Hey, if they are good enough for 2 elite NBA players to wear, they must be good.


Who else besides Big Ben is wearing them?


:yay:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I was refering to Starburys - they are pretty much the same shoe, and obviously worn by Marbury.


----------

